# Kings Forward Donté Greene Saves Drowning Friend



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> "We went down the American River, out there having fun [...] She had let one of her friends drive her boat so she was at the back of the boat trying to pull her ladder in, and I guess she didn't know she was back there and hit the engine and she flew off the back of the boat.
> 
> So, I didn't know, I thought she could swim. She couldn't swim. I think I'm a swimmer, I was a lifeguard coming up in high school, so, I guess I just reacted and just jumped in.
> 
> Someone threw her a life preserver and I pulled her into a boat — almost got run over by one ..."


http://sportsradiointerviews.com/2009/05/27/donte-greene-saves-a-life/


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Good man. He seems to be quite a goofball but he did a good thing.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

High-character guy indeed. Former Cusie too, those guys always have good morals. High-class kid you guys have, congratulations.


----------

